# Georgia Homeowner Exchanges ’30 To 40 Shots’ With Pair Of Burglars



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Some in Congress want to limit us to 6-shot revolvers ... or nothing at all. But under those conditions, this GA homeowner would probably be dead. Wear your gun until it's time for you to go to bed. You never know when you're going to have to offer an immediate threat to defend your life or property.

Georgia Homeowner Exchanges ?30 To 40 Shots? With Pair Of Burglars


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Think he needs to visit the range more often to improve his aim. Though admittedly he was taking fire at the time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

And they don't know if the homeowner will face charges? Did they leave something out? 
GW


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Think he needs to visit the range more often to improve his aim. Though admittedly he was taking fire at the time.


Yeah, it's a little different when you're taking fire.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

goldwing said:


> And they don't know if the homeowner will face charges? Did they leave something out?
> GW


I think that is probably legal speak for the public.


----------

